# Finally!!!!



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Almost afraid to post this due to the flaming I will get from the women but they made something useful for men.










lol


----------



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

haha i need to buy one of those.sorry ladies


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OH I have to have me one of those.. Hook me up..LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahahhha that is hilarious! too bad us women dont need a control.... as perverted as this statement will sound... our control is in out pants lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Almost afraid to post this due to the flaming I will get from the women but they made something useful for men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question:

Aren't you Single???


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Bad Coletrain, :stick:, lol! 

Us women need remotes for our men too...one with a "pee in the toilet and not on the floor" button, a "help clean house" button, a "get off your ass and stop watching TV all the time" button, a "leave me alone, stop bugging me, I really do have a headache" button, a "stop farting in bed" button, a "put dishes in dishwasher or wash them- not leave them in the sink" button, etc.... 

No fair you men have your remotes, where's our's?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Question:
> 
> Aren't you Single???


I am divorced and dating someone who is still upset at a song I sung last month lol.

But see thats my point, if I had one of these I would still be married. Of course the mute button, pms off button and the stop nagging, moaning and whinning buttons would be worn out though.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Bleu Clair said:


> Bad Coletrain, :stick:, lol!
> 
> Us women need remotes for our men too...one with a "pee in the toilet and not on the floor" button, a "help clean house" button, a "get off your ass and stop watching TV all the time" button, a "leave me alone, stop bugging me, I really do have a headache" button, a "stop farting in bed" button, a "put dishes in dishwasher or wash them- not leave them in the sink" button, etc....
> 
> No fair you men have your remotes, where's our's?


If I can find a remote for you women I will post it. I have to be fair.

*edit: Found one:


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> If I can find a remote for you women I will post it. I have to be fair.
> 
> *edit: Found one:


Thanks, that's more like it, lol!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

And the problem is.......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see why you guys want a remote you think we are as mindless as you guys are. Sorry no remote could ever controll me.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I can see why you guys want a remote you think we are as mindless as you guys are. Sorry no remote could ever controll me.


You tell them!!

LOL


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The only remote I would need would have 2 buttons:

On & Off.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

boy once they gave women equal rights they think they have to have everything we have.

what happened to the good wife that cooked cleaned never said anything. we need to go back to those days ha ha ha ha


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You're gonna get in trouble, man. lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

dennispits said:


> boy once they gave women equal rights they think they have to have everything we have.
> 
> what happened to the good wife that cooked cleaned never said anything. we need to go back to those days ha ha ha ha


Oh no! lol You are gonna get it for that one.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We can go back to those days just as soon you men go back to being moral upstanding beings. No more running around sitting in bars all night. Weekends are FAMILY time not football or wrestling or whatever but doing the maintance around the house and spending time with your children and wife. You earn all the money and don't complain about what is bought for the household. Yea we can do that. Women have never detered from being the caregiver but men have fallen by the way side as being the provider.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> We can go back to those days just as soon you men go back to being moral upstanding beings. No more running around sitting in bars all night. Weekends are FAMILY time not football or wrestling or whatever but doing the maintance around the house and spending time with your children and wife. You earn all the money and don't complain about what is bought for the household. Yea we can do that. Women have never detered from being the caregiver but men have fallen by the way side as being the provider.


wooo hooo remember when men treated woman like ladies and looked at them as more than just a you know what ? What happened to those days :thumbsup: I wish I grew up back when my grandparent's did those were the days


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> We can go back to those days just as soon you men go back to being moral upstanding beings. No more running around sitting in bars all night. Weekends are FAMILY time not football or wrestling or whatever but doing the maintance around the house and spending time with your children and wife. You earn all the money and don't complain about what is bought for the household. Yea we can do that. Women have never detered from being the caregiver but men have fallen by the way side as being the provider.


Deal! I don't drink nor go to bars. Married the wrong woman at 23 and divorced at 31. Now I am a single father with sole custody of my 11yo boy. I play both roles, mother and father since she is no where around nor wants anything to do with him. Not afraid to lay the law down in the house or act like an idiot with my kid. Trying to teach him right from wrong while still giving him enough freedom to learn from his mistakes. I have dated plenty but in almost 6 years only brought 2 women whom I have dated around my son. I own my house outright and do all the maintenance, cleaning, and cooking. Busted my ass working from the age of 13 and started to invest my money at 20. Retired a year and a half ago at 35 but still am a silent partner of 4 businesses.

Everyday is family time with me. We jam every day. Him on his drums and myself on the guitar. Always play a minimum of an hour after homework is done. Sports are an important part of family bonding with my son. We have season tickets to the Blackhawks and White Sox so thats 120+ events a year that we go out to eat hot dogs, nachos, and drink sodas. Throw in demolition derbies, monster truck shows and whatever else the kid wants to go to provided he does his chores around the house and keeps his grades up in school.

See some men are still moral upstanding human beings. Kind of unfair to lump the whole group together because of the actions of others.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*lol*

perfect example of me and my husband,
how to get me to stop nagging him to clean?

BUY ME A PUPPY

how to get me to stop bitching about him making a mess?

buy me a phone

how to get me to take my clothes off?

buy me a new toy like-computer games-dog toys-
leather dog collars and spikes to go with it

i am easy as long as i am distracted.:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You are one of the few and far between. It is the same here. I'm a single mother. I do the cooking the cleaning the maintance on the house. I have to be both mother and father to my son. I have never dated after my sons father walked off with another woman. I don't drink or party. I never nagged him I never asked to being anything but what he was. So it is not fair to lump all women together either.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> You are one of the few and far between. It is the same here. I'm a single mother. I do the cooking the cleaning the maintance on the house. I have to be both mother and father to my son. I have never dated after my sons father walked off with another woman. I don't drink or party. I never nagged him I never asked to being anything but what he was. So it is not fair to lump all women together either.


Never lumped all women together. I have respect for most of them. There is a reason I only brought 2 women that I have dated around my son. He doesn't need to see dad date a different woman all the time. If I see something in the girl and it has the potential to be serious then after a couple months my son meets her. These single parents who bring home a different date 3-4 nights a week piss me off. Their kids will never have any respect for them and won't see the opposite sex in a good light.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> wooo hooo remember when men treated woman like ladies and looked at them as more than just a you know what ? What happened to those days :thumbsup: I wish I grew up back when my grandparent's did those were the days


Yeah..... nevermind.. Sorry..lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, Coletrain. I didn't know you were a blackhawks fan. That's gotta take a whole lot of work by itself! lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Damn, Coletrain. I didn't know you were a blackhawks fan. That's gotta take a whole lot of work by itself! lol


Hawks have a good young group right now. When Dollar Bill Wirtz passed and his son Rocky took over we finally got home games to be televised too. It's been rough the last couple years but we are making progress. Plus I am a Detroit Lions fan, so by the time football season ends I am worn out and too tired to crab about my Hawks.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaa coletrain sounds like a solid man... i like i like.... funny thing about me is, i have 10brothers... so im pretty crazy and tough like them... going to be a cop and shoot some badguys... so i get along with men pretty easily. and i thnk the only thing i ask for is a man that cooks... lol. i pay my own bills, take care of my pooch, live on my own, have my luxeries (mustang, wrx, shoppin, 60in 1080p tv, ps3, 60games, shoes, purses, and the lists continuess)but i get business done. not in debt, only owe $150 on ONE credit card.. no time for idiots... all i ask for in a husband would be this:

cook
take care of me
call me beautiful

did i mention im only 21???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hahaa coletrain sounds like a solid man... i like i like.... funny thing about me is, i have 10brothers... so im pretty crazy and tough like them... going to be a cop and shoot some badguys... so i get along with men pretty easily. and i thnk the only thing i ask for is a man that cooks... lol. i pay my own bills, take care of my pooch, live on my own, have my luxeries (mustang, wrx, shoppin, 60in 1080p tv, ps3, 60games, shoes, purses, and the lists continuess)but i get business done. not in debt, only owe $150 on ONE credit card.. no time for idiots... all i ask for in a husband would be this:
> 
> cook
> take care of me
> ...


DAYYYUMMM!! Sounds like I'm your man..:rofl:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> DAYYYUMMM!! Sounds like I'm your man..:rofl:


HAHHA ur too funny


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

It seems that's a quality a lot of folks like about me..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im with you Josh!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> It seems that's a quality a lot of folks like about me..


u gotta be with someone u can laugh with at everything... even urselves.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

The only man I need is bob.


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

You know not all guys are complete assholes, probably about 95% of them i know all my friends are judgemental, only care about looks that kinda stuff... So far all the girls ive dated havent turned out so well, cheated. lied so on and so forth... And this is why i have dogs... at least they love you unconditionally


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> You know not all guys are complete assholes, probably about 95% of them i know all my friends are judgemental, only care about looks that kinda stuff... So far all the girls ive dated havent turned out so well, cheated. lied so on and so forth... And this is why i have dogs... at least they love you unconditionally


Rep points coming your way..:cheers:


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Woot ty Eric

Oh and as for where the good guys are, most of them found the crazy girls like i do... OR they found a good one and have it made for the rest of their life. Hell im 22 i dont goto bars anymore, and i have never had a one night stand, dont like the idea of it.. I think im a good guy, i have nothing but respect for women, as far as im concerned any guy that hits a girl needs to have his man parts meet a sledge hammer.


----------



## cb[email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

funny...if i had one for a man it would probably only have like two or three buttons...it would be a very small device...not really a lashing...more like the truth hurts.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Drftroadster said:


> Woot ty Eric
> 
> Oh and as for where the good guys are, most of them found the crazy girls like i do... OR they found a good one and have it made for the rest of their life. Hell im 22 i dont goto bars anymore, and i have never had a one night stand, dont like the idea of it.. I think im a good guy, i have nothing but respect for women, as far as im concerned any guy that hits a girl needs to have his man parts meet a sledge hammer.


I agree with you when it comes to hitting a female. Anyone who does is a p***y and needs a beating.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

when i was younger, i dated some guy, and he threw me down the stairs.. broke my arm. a week later, i said 

"hey i miss u lets hang out"
he fell for it, and when he got out of his car to give me a kiss and hug, i hit him i the face with my cast. lol knocked hit out cold 

i kept hearing this sayng from a movie (cant remember the title)

"whoose the biittcch nooowww?" lmao


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, after reading all this I feel lucky, lol!

My husband doesn't do bars unless it is to take me out dancing. He has a wonderful job as a paramedic and allows me to be a stay at home mom without complaining! We both help in the kitchen when cooking. He allows me to have the 14 chinchillas I have as long as he can have his video games. He is the best father ever to our 17 month old daughter, he is the one that actually delivered her.

He is romantic and brings me flowers home every now and then or some chocolate. He does late night runs for me at the store to go buy me my favorite ice cream. We don't ever argue, anything can be worked out through talking. What I do for him?

I surprise him every other week with a favorite tool of his from sears or a video game for his wii or xbox 360. I buy him a 30 pack of beer for him before he gets home from work for his 4 days or 6 days off so he can relax. (haha, no the money is not his, lol, I do some work from home for fun, I love pampering him from a hard days work.) He picks up after himself well. We have movie nights together Fridays and Saturdays on the couch next to a cozy fireplace and of course some ice cream. We give one another foot rubs before bed time. Also, when I am ragging, I don't believe that is an excuse to be bitchy, life is to short to have grumpiness! We say "I love you" every chance we get, and of course a kiss and hug. We get along great because I am NOT needy or whiny.---

I HATE.......
-shopping
-shoes
-pink clothes
-to much jewelry (I prefer my cross necklace and my wedding ring)
-tons of makeup (lip gloss and mascara is my thing)
-spending money unless it is on him, our daughter, or the animals.
-high maintenance ppl. Life is to short to waste away on this and that.

I LOVE.....
-hunting
-camping
-fishing
-being me 
-laughing
-my husband and daughter

By the way, we have been together for 5 years and SEX still does get better with time!! No excuses for me, lol!!!!! When he says WHEN, I say NOW!! 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....Eric, I hope you find the woman of your dreams man!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

damn woman! looks like u struck gold... as for sex... i need a man like that lmao

but hey gotta come acorss jerks before u find someone right. but even tho my last bf was an ass it felt sooo good hittin him in the face with my hard cast lmao


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

where can i get one! hurry someone start marketing them!


----------

